# Incoming Hamilton Converta Iii



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't posted for awhile, but had to break away from work to share this.

*Incoming Hamilton Converta III* sellers pics for now!

*Front*










*Side*










*And now the interesting stuff.......a Clearview display back*




























*enjoy!*


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

think the collectors will love this one but the display back is quite amazing-


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ha! 

I had a few discussions with some Hamilton colleagues about that watch when it was listed a few weeks ago Larry!

Congratulations!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ha!
> 
> I had a few discussions with some Hamilton colleagues about that watch when it was listed a few weeks ago Larry!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks Paul.

I spent some time at your website looking at your "Clearview" yesterday. Compare the serial numbers of both pieces. One is identical to both and the other is the same sequence, but 175 numbers apart.

Could you share some of the discussions you had with some Hamilton colleagues? I'm curious about the display back. My understanding is that they were used on the early production models as a promotional or salesman's piece. Am I correct or were they a limited option available at the time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!
> ...


Hi Larry,

I think this is a genuine Clearview display back from a Clearview model and someone has used the back on a Converta.

I thought about bidding...but only to get that back. If it was my watch, I'd do what I already did to get my Clearview:

1) Get a Railroad Special 50

2) Have the RR dial refinished by RenÃ© in the style of the Clearview i.e. no RR writing.

3) Remove the RR 505 movement (it should have a micro-regulator on the balance cock) and replace with std 505

4) Screw that Clearview back onto the RR case...and you have a Clearview! Then find a spare back for the Converta.

I don't think this is one of the prototype display backs --- they look quite different, or at least the one I have does.

BTW: I don't think that crystal is quite correct if yours is a genuine Clearview back. On mine, there is no ridge where acrylic meets metal; in fact, mine looks like it was a special "crystal" that Hamilton used.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Larry I was also watching that one and after some discussion with Paul we decided it was an add on back but I think any watch with a display back is well worth having and thats a lovely looking watch. I was fortunate enough to pick up a Amtex watch some time ago with a standard time corparation E130 movement in it made by Ricoh which was an offchute of hamilton it had a display back which was original to the watch. Paul thought it was unusual enough to do a video and put it on youtube, anyway I,m pleased with mine and I,m sure you will be the same with yours.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> I think this is a genuine Clearview display back from a Clearview model and someone has used the back on a Converta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Paul.

I was pretty sure that this was not one of the prototype display backs, but just wanted ask to further my knowledge base. It would have been exciting if it was!

I agree that the display back was probably a later addition, but I do wonder when it was added. I'm glad you noticed the crystal ridge as well. The display back on my Epperlein is smooth with no noticeable step. I'll take more photo's of the display back at a later date. I'm sure the hands are correct and the dial seems to be original and I do have a solid back that I can use.

Can you post a picture of your prototype display back?

Just how limited is an authentic "Clearview" model?

BTW, I like the idea of a Railroad Special 50 becoming a Clearview. The addiction continues.

Cheers!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Hi Larry I was also watching that one and after some discussion with Paul we decided it was an add on back but I think any watch with a display back is well worth having and thats a lovely looking watch. I was fortunate enough to pick up a Amtex watch some time ago with a standard time corparation E130 movement in it made by Ricoh which was an offchute of hamilton it had a display back which was original to the watch. Paul thought it was unusual enough to do a video and put it on youtube, anyway I,m pleased with mine and I,m sure you will be the same with yours.


Your Amtex is a lovely piece indeed! :tongue2: I've seen the video in earlier posts and have the youtube link saved on my computer at home. I am pleased with my purchase. Just doing my bit to stimulate the US economy :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Larry,
> ...


Larry, here is my Titan Prototype.

Sold to me by a Hamilton collector friend...so I'm reasonably sure it is correct although I have my doubts about the originality of the crystal...but maybe for the prototypes, they used a conventional crystal. It looks like a normal Titan apart from 1) the applied hour markers, 2) silvery dial and 3) genuine display back.

Note: this watch has a 502 in it...pretty rare in itself! To make it a proper Titan prototype, it should have a 500 with a serial number below 1000L.

On the Clearview, RenÃ© quotes 1,200 as the estimated production, making it rarer than the Altair at 1,600. There was a black dialled Clearview as well as the white one.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Thanks for the pictures Paul. It's easy to see the difference between the two display backs.

That sure is a nice looking watch :tongue2:

I'm still posting from work. I'm finally free to access the internet after installing Safari to my "Temp" folder, but am still wary of the Computer Police. h34r:

:rltb:


----------

